# Datenbank in Eclipse



## MadMax2581 (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Hätte mal eine allgemeine Frage zu Eclipse und Datenbanken. Habe jetzt ein XML-File in dem alle meine Daten und Fakten enthalten sind --> möchte diese jetzt in meinem Java Eclipse PlugIn --> anzeigen, weiter be- und verarbeiten.

Wie würdet ihr das handhaben? Würdet ihr die Daten in eine Datenbank schreiben und dann damit alles weitere machen? Wenn ja --> welche (kostenfreie) Datenbank eignet sich am besten für die Zusammenarbeit mit Java in Eclipse? Welche PlugIn für Eclipse (Bearbeitung der Inhalte der Datenbank, ...) könntet ihr empfehlen?
Funktioniert das mit der Datenbank so leicht, wenn ich mein fertiges Eclipse PlugIn dann auf anderen Computern/Eclipse Workbench laufen lassen will?

Danke schon mal für eure Tips.

Gruss Max


----------



## normaler_spinner (2. Juni 2007)

Also wenn du nur das XML-File bearbeiten möchtest und sonst keine DB in deiner Anwendung brauchst, dann ist das nen ziemlicher Overkill. 
Ansonsten kann ich einfach die mySQL-DB empfehlen. Wenn du deine Anwendung unabhängig von einer DB schreiben möchtest, müßtest du noch einen DB-Layer dazwischen schieben, wie z.b. Hibernate.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn du nur dein XML-File bearbeiten möchtest, dann schreib entweder direkt in die Datei oder lad sie dir nur in den Speicher.


----------



## Proko (4. Juni 2007)

ich kann von meiner seite her derby + hibernate empfehlen

was genau hast du mit den daten vor? wie bereits gesagt, kommt es auf deine anforderungen an, ob sich das überhaupt auszahlt


----------



## MadMax2581 (4. Juni 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten, hab mich jetzt dazu entschieden alles auf XML-basierend zu programmieren. 
Habe ein Dokument (ldf-File) mit dem JavaCC-Parserwerkzeug in XML überführt und muss das ganze jetzt noch mit Daten anreichern und dann C-Files daraus erstellen.
Gib es für die XML-Bearbeitung auch irgendwelche PlugIns, ... für Eclipse --> wenn ja, könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?

Gruss Max


----------

